# My dog just bit someone.......I am beside myself.....



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

All the things I did wrong to lead up to this........

I had my dog out for a walk, but I didn't stop to put on the best boots I have and it is icy underfoot. He tends to react strongly to strangers so I went to the opposite side of the street and then Deuce focused in on a young guy on the far side of the street.

Before I could react, Deuce was pulling me towards him barking like crazy and this young man is coming TOWARDS US with his hand extended - gloves off. I had him tied to my waist and ended up on the ground in the middle of the road and yes, Deuce did bite the young man.

I am inconsolable. I can't believe my dog did that. I tied my dog to a tree and despite the young man's protests of "its fine, its fine......." I knocked on his door and looked at the puncture wound on his palm with bruising on the top of his hand. He again said "don't worry about it". I have a speech imediment but the whole time I was yelling NO....GO AWAY.....yet got close enough that Deuce bit him.

I have been in tears sine I got home. I don't know where to go from here. I know my dog is protective of me...but this young man offered no threat and got a sore hand out of the deal. I am scared for my dog and feel very badly for the young man. Who knows what will happen........

Donna


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for this.

I have a dog who is reactive to people sometimes too, usually in enclosed spaces and usually when it is a lone person. Seems he never reacts in a crowd. 

I would follow up with this young man, ask him if there is anything you can do. Ensure he is not "really hurt" - as in needs stiches, etc..

Is your dog up to date on rabies? Provide that information to the young man.

I am not sure what else to suggest, this is just what I would do.

*Along with get a trainer to help with this issue. Like, now. 

*I am sure more experienced members will chime in and provide some better information.

My dog has been socialized with everything imaginable from the time he was born and continues to be - sometimes it's genetic, sometimes it's us (I have anxiety sometimes so I am sure that comes down the leash), sometimes it's everything combined.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Donna, I'm sorry this happened to you , Deuce and this young man.. I would do as elizabeth suggests follow up with the guy, apologize again. He sounds like he is understanding. What I can't understand is, why he'd keep coming with a dog barking his head off at him?? Maybe he's embarrassed as well. 

Don't beat yourself up about it, it could have been much much worse, and I'm not excusing what he did, you learn, you move on to try and prevent it from ever happening again


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I would preemptively provide him with a bill of you dogs health before someone plants "that dog may have had rabies" seeds in his head and show him you are consulting with a trainer to address the situation, both to demonstrate your taking full responsibility for the situation. Better position for a potential court case.

What kind of collar/ leash do you use?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> . What I can't understand is, why he'd keep coming with a dog barking his head off at him?? Maybe he's embarrassed as well.


Struggling with that myself


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> I would preemptively provide him with a bill of you dogs health before someone plants "that dog may have had rabies" seeds in his head and show him you are consulting with a trainer to address the situation, both to demonstrate your taking full responsibility for the situation. Better position for a potential court case.
> 
> *What kind of collar/ leash do you use?*


I always use a prong (even if only attached to the dead ring) and secure it with a martingale (attached to both) because Stark is almost 90lbs of pure muscle and well.. I am not that strong. 

He has knocked me on my butt more than once at training with just his harness on. 

He LOVES/HATES? squirrels and I KNOW he would pull me to one if given the opportunity.

I woud suggest looking into a more secure way to walk him by looking at different anti-pull collars/harnsses.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> Struggling with that myself


Some people think they we must be over-reacting, others probably think they "can handle it" and some are just plain ignorant.

Just a few weeks ago I posted on the other board about having Stark in a down in the middle of a hallway around the corner. I and Stark, didn't see a young man round the corner and then STEP OVER Stark. Stark jumped up, barked and I think tried to snap (I had grabbed his collar and tried to push him over - stupid move on my part as I should have just reinforced his down with a verbal command! Live and learn!) at the guy.

The guy had more than enough room to go around or stop and ask me to move (not that I should of had Stark laying there in the first place - again - live and learn) but decided it was a good idea to round the corner, step over a dog in a down positon that he didn't know while wearing a hoodie with his head down staring right at my dog.

Not sure what was going through his mind. I wouldn;t even try that with a Poodle!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so sorry to hear that. Get some control training please. He shouldn't be reacting strongly to strangers. I know you did your best by going to the opposite side of the road --- but unless you live in a ghost town there are going to be people there too. Tying a dog around your waist is dangerous. You can't separate yourself from the dog --get pulled into traffic, get in the middle of a dog fight, have spinal damage yourself . You can't give a correction. 
hope the man is okay and you also


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Donna, I don't have any advice to offer, but I am very sorry this happened to you.
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am very sorry as well. 

I do know that if am walking down the sidewalk and see a dog barking like crazy at me and lunging at me AND the owner is yelling at me to GO AWAY, I am not going to take my glove off and approach the dog with my hand out. I am going to give the dog a very wide berth. It may not excuse Deuce entirely but the way I see it the guy certainly contributed to the bite.


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

Deuce'sMom said:


> I don't know where to go from here. I know my dog is protective of me...


First thing is stop saying this. Stop.

Your dog was in no way acting protective or probably has ever acted protective.

I'm sorry If I'm blunt but I see people make excuses (not accusing you) too much.

Don't tie the leash around your waist. That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard for a reactive dog. Hold the leash in your hand. The prong should be tighter probably. 

Talk to a trainer. It will probably be ok.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

What do you mean by tied to your waist btw? Did he get lose or did he bite while you were still attached at the waist? Try holding you hand open, fingers extended and slipping the loop over your thumb, closing your fingers over the leash with your thumb still up like a hitch hiker. Put the thumb down on top. The dog cant pull that leash out of your hand now. To brace for a huge pull, put that hand behind your lower back or butt like a repeller using your other hand to stabilize the leash in front of you. A lot of contact of leash to body provides a lot of friction. It puts less importance on your muscle strength. Put the opposite foot of your leash loop hand forward in a "karate stance" and get low like a half squat. If you do get pulled down just sit backwards and you should remain facing the dog and in a position to possibly use your feet to halt the dog from dragging you far. Practice in the backyard with someone the dog likes and with a toy so you feel how it's supposed to be. 

I am ~140lbs and neither dog, nor my friends corso (much bigger) can move me. I understand it was on ice, but ring tied to the dog is probably a big part of why you lost your footing


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> I am very sorry as well.
> 
> I do know that if am walking down the sidewalk and see a dog barking like crazy at me and lunging at me AND the owner is yelling at me to GO AWAY, I am not going to take my glove off and approach the dog with my hand out. I am going to give the dog a very wide berth. It may not excuse Deuce entirely but the way I see it the guy certainly contributed to the bite.


Not to make lite of the situation...

But maybe he thought he had the force? Did he happen to whisper anything along the lines of "you don't want to bark at me dog, you want to be my friend" with a slow arch of the extended hand?

You need a laugh right?


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

My husband just went back to the house and spoke with the young man. Turns out I misinterpreted it all. He was crossing the road - coming towards me - to go to his van. It all happened so fast - that point both the young man and I agree on

The young man says he never heard me yelling, but there is no doubt in my mind that Deuce heard me yelling and that that made the situation worse.

He still says he is not going to report the incident, but we'll see. We explained to him that the dog is healthy, shots utd - as per your advice. I still feel just sick - sad (very) and disappointed.

Donna


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Deuce'sMom said:


> My husband just went back to the house and spoke with the young man. Turns out I misinterpreted it all. He was crossing the road - coming towards me - to go to his van. It all happened so fast - that point both the young man and I agree on
> 
> The young man says he never heard me yelling, but there is no doubt in my mind that Deuce heard me yelling and that that made the situation worse.
> 
> ...


Don't tell him... Go the extra mile to provide him a printout from your vet (just ask for a copy of his records). Also tell him you've secured a trainer (once you have) to ensure there won't be a repeat

If you lose your head after you dog already has, now no one has any hope of controlling the situation. A calm handler makes for a calm(er) dog


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Donna, I'm really sorry this happened to you. A few months ago, Frodo bit one of my neighbors. He gets riled up when people walk behind our fence. That day he was barking at her and clearly mad when she reached over fence to pet him. He got her on her knuckle, broke skin but nothing bad. I felt sick for days after that incident doing nothing but apologizing. She of course didn't file a report because she has pet him lots of times but all when he was happy and content. This in no way make makes it better but she knew that were working on his problem with fence behavior. Anyway, I hope everything turns out ok and you can work on any problems that Duece may have.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

rvadog said:


> First thing is stop saying this. Stop.
> 
> Your dog was in no way acting protective or probably has ever acted protective.
> 
> ...


I agree with the fact that Duece was NOT protecting you - he was more than likely acting out of fear.

Definitely contact a trainer and make sure this does not happen again.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Even if the guy didn't intentionally approach you most people would have waited until the two of you were away from his van to get in it? I would,lol So it's not your fault entirely, don't beat yourself up, and get Deuce some help now to avoid another incident. Zoe was reactive outdoors and now is only reactive indoors to kids...just kids and only when my kids are home as well. It took some private training for me to be able to pinpoint the exact issues since before I thought it was everyone in my house, but no it's just kids being around mine. 

Private training is EXPENSIVE, but totally worth it. I just finished 6 sessions and things are better- not perfect or even great but better. If I could afford more I would but with needing a new stove, and some serious work to my backyard money is TIGHT!!!!!! I'm also doing some scenting classes with her once a week which is something that would be good for Deuce. Sounds weird and has nothing to do with actually training reactivity but more getting him distracted and engaged in something else then people around him.

Look into it if you can it will help and for now no more walking on ice,lol


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

I think you better get your dog to a trainer asap!. Next time it could be much worse, the longer you go without fixing his aggression the worse it'll get. Next time you might not be so lucky and could find yourself in court paying up money and putting your dog down... if his aggression can't be fixed then you need to work on puting stronger training in place, taking leadership, and *mussel your dog!!!!!!!*


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How about working with "good things happen when we meet people" instead of "oh gosh here comes someone!" That is, have a bunch of high quality treats that bozo only gets in circumstances that he was tending not to listen such as when approaching people. It's amazing how much more exciting a small bit of steak is than that other thing.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Dog Bites, Puncture Wounds, can result in nasty infections.
Hope he gets this looked at, & antibiotics, meds, if needed.


----------



## Szar (Feb 10, 2011)

Go see a lawyer or a paralegal, have em write you up something to have the guy sign so he can't sue in the future.

If you can't properly control your dog buy a muzzle and a choke chain.

Lastly calm down and get over it, its an animal not a robot. Hes still a good dog, not his fault.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Szar said:


> Go see a lawyer or a paralegal, have em write you up something to have the guy sign so he can't sue in the future.
> 
> If you can't properly control your dog buy a muzzle and a choke chain.
> 
> Lastly calm down and get over it, its an animal not a robot. Hes still a good dog, not his fault.


I don't think a muzzle or choke chain is the answer. And sorry but we people here won't just "get over it" because he "is an animal". Someone was hurt and the OP is trying to what is best for her, the dog and the man who was bit.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> Even if the guy didn't intentionally approach you most people would have waited until the two of you were away from his van to get in it?


While I feel for the OP, I do not think that a person should have to wait to get to their car because of a crazy out of control dog.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> While I feel for the OP, I do not think that a person should have to wait to get to their car because of a crazy out of control dog.


Agree or not, I think the original statement is true. MOST people would wait, whether they should have to or not. Although, not sure if that would've changed the outcome because even if he had stopped coming across - the dog was still going TOWARDS him I thought...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear your story, I always cringe when I hear about a bite. Beating yourself over the head isn't going to change it. If this guy knows your sincere and you do everything you can to prevent any future issues, you should be fine. You can work with Duke's issues so that he will at least be manageable. Look into B.A.T. Behavioral Adjustment Training http://ahimsadogtraining.com/handouts/BAT-basics.pdf .


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a case where I would suggest a Gentle Leader because it will give you much better control over the dog's head and they tend to have a bit of a subduing effect on dogs. I would also put a long choke collar on Deuce and attach the leash hook to both the GL and the choke collar, as a back up in case he breaks the GL or something. I have only seen that happen once but it can happen and with a dog who will bite people who approach him, you can't take chances. I think you already know tying him to you wasn't a good idea. He should be kept on a fairly short leash when out for walks. Give him just a foot or so of excess leash so that he can comfortably walk at your side. Allowing him to be at the end of a 6 foot leash gives your much less control, as he will already have momentum before you can reel him in. 

You will need to train him to accept wearing the GL:





If Deuce is a reactive or overly guardy adult dog, there may be little you can do to change that about him. What you can do is change your management of him. I had a male GSD who could definitely be iffy with strangers but most people never knew that. Once you have the appropriate gear to be able to control him, train a very solid sit stay at your side. Very solid, so that when people approach you can have him sit stay and he will not get up. That will solve a lot of your problems with people approaching or passing. It will also allow you to body block people from trying to pet him, while you explain that he doesn't like strangers in need be. Also train for good attention on you, so that when you cue him to, he will look at you and not focus on something across the street.

IMO even if you try to pursue real behavior modification with him, these few things (Gentle Leader, very solid sit, attention) should be started ASAP. Behavior modification can take a very long time and not always totally effective but these tools/behaviors can make management go much smoother.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

FG167 said:


> Agree or not, I think the original statement is true. MOST people would wait, whether they should have to or not. Although, not sure if that would've changed the outcome because even if he had stopped coming across - *the dog was still going TOWARDS him* I thought...


My emphasis added....

I actually think most people would panic and want to get to safety ASAP...in this instance the haven of his car.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Now it doesn't much matter what any of us think most people would do or, for that matter, what most people would do. What the heck, the guy might have thought approaching would calm the dog down. He might not have even perceived the dog as a threat. Doesn't matter. He got bit. The OP is trying to figure out what she can do to mitigate the situation and how she might have done things differently and how she might do things differently in the future. Let's get back on that track and quit bickering over the biteies action.

I haven't checked the OPs location but it seems she must be in a city or suburban environment. I'm a big fan of what I mentioned before - distracting with some pretty high quality rewards in situations that worry the dog or cause the dog to react negatively. The other tact that I would recommend is getting to a trainer that specializes in reactive dogs and work on changing the trigger threshold so that the dog is eventually desensitized to his stressors. These are options to the "yang his head off" thoughts that might only cause his stress to grow and his reactive behavior to increase.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to read about your experience. Sounds like the young man is very understanding and probably feels embarrassed that he didn't react differently. But as others said he shouldn't have to and lucky for you that he is is not the type to stand his ground. 

I'm not sure I would get him to sign a release drafted by a legal professional. Would raise a big red flag to me and could put ideas in his head. 

The best suggestion is to hire a trainer/behaviouist. I also think that a halti could work as well. The reason I'm suggestion an halti vs a gentle leader is that a halti can be used as a muzzle. Pull up of the leash and it closes the dogs mouth. My behaviourist told me this. Aslo in class I was shown how to use a double leash. I can't remember the details as I only tried it once and my dog was very calm when I tried. One end is attached to the halti and the other to the collar and you used both leashes to control the dog. I'm sure there is an you tube video somewhere one this.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry for your incident. Maybe the young man realizes he made a stupid mistake and is taking the blame on himself ..... he learned a lesson. As for the dog pulling you over ... my dog weighs 70 pounds and I weigh 190 and am in fairly good shape and she can pull me over any time she wants. Prong collar seems like a good suggestion but especially TRAINING and more socialization.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Sorry for your incident. *Maybe the young man realizes he made a stupid mistake* and is taking the blame on himself ..... he learned a lesson. As for the dog pulling you over ... my dog weighs 70 pounds and I weigh 190 and am in fairly good shape and she can pull me over any time she wants. Prong collar seems like a good suggestion but especially TRAINING and more socialization.


The young man got bit, that's makes him the victim, & Not to Blame.
For him to be to blame, he would have to be on Your property, when he didn't belong.
Contol the dog, or don't take it around people; think the law is on the side of the victim.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota has bit and drawn blood. Daisy has bit kids, yes kidS, but never drew blood. I think Dakota's people issues may stem with the imbalance in his brain (he is epileptic.) We keep him away from people as best as we can, and when people come over instruct them to just leave him alone, and he is fine. Daisy on the other hand, has always been a bit off with strangers. We've had her since she was about 6weeks and took her places, but strangers make her nervous, especially kids. The new rule is no kids by daisy. She does OK with adults, just gets a bit nervous. Id suggest, as many did, to see a trainer, but you may just have to keep him away from strangers and make sure you wear better boots.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Sorry for your incident. Maybe the young man realizes he made a stupid mistake and is taking the blame on himself ..... he learned a lesson. As for the dog pulling you over ... my dog weighs 70 pounds and I weigh 190 and am in fairly good shape and she can pull me over any time she wants. Prong collar seems like a good suggestion but especially TRAINING and more socialization.


I'm 137lbs and neither of my dogs have ever put me on the ground with an agitation collar (2 inch wide flat collar designed to let the dog pull full force) or full harness. Neither has been able to drag me either. Not even together on a Y line. Technique, not dead weight wins the day


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your input, and special thanks to those who offered support and constructive ideas. Update: The young man missed a day of work, went and had a tetnus shot, no infection and is recovering. His hand is still bruised. We dropped off a card last night when we checked on him (he wasn't home) and included a gift card as a thank you for his understanding. The public health department called to question whether our dog had rabies shots and other vaccinations but so far, we have not been contacted by any other "official" body. 

The last week has been a tough one for all of us. Deuce has been EXTREMELY reactive to everything since the bite incident, but we have put our foot down in areas where we had perhaps slacked - such as his behaviour on walks. We now are intensely aware of what he is focusing on and correct as necessary. Its been a tough week as I said, but he is responding.

Most importantly, we hired a new trainer who will be here Weds evening for the 1st session (4 hours???). She has asked that for now he sleep in his kennel every night with the door closed. That isn't a problem for him - he spent at least 1/2 the night in there anyway and he regularly relaxes in his kennel so this was not a punishment. She has a reputation as a "boot camp" type trainer so hopefully this will help us. She has a reputation for being extremely rough - so we'll see. 

I spoke with one trainer who is used to training labs but has had great success with e collars. He made a comment that just infuriated me. He said he would not take my dog on as *"once they have tasted blood......that is a big problem..*.." GIVE ME A BREAK. He is a dog, not a shark. Has anyone ever heard someone say that about a dog??????

Just to let all of you know, it is not as if we have never trained or socialized this dog. We have done 7 obedience classes and at 19 months of age he actually tested and qualified to be a therapy dog. It was shortly after that when he became reactive so we never did do any therapy work. I don't know the reason that he became so reactive as he matured. He does not guard his food, gets along well with other dogs at daycare and the dog park, isn't fond of kids (I know they scare him so we keep them separated), does not sleep on the bed or sit on the couch or steal food or get in the garbage, etc, etc. He will sit/stay (but not real solidly) and waits for all food until we tell him "okay" to eat.

This is not a *wild* I AM THE BOSS dog. I get the impression from some of your replies that people felt this was the case. There definitely ARE situations where he is difficult to control and unfortunately all of the bad things that could have happened at once - did, and the young man was bitten. I still feel sick about it. 

The one thing the young man and I agree on is that everything happened very quickly. For those who don't remember, my dog focused on him then (I missed him being so focused), we had had a winter ice storm so there was ice on top of a layer of snow, and when he lunged I fell down, was dragged by the lunging dog as I yelled NO, NO...GO...... which appeared to have the effect of frightening my dog - but the young man says he never heard me.

Anyway, I will keep an open mind and see what this training is. Perhaps this is the wake up call we needed (abrupt but necessary) to get him under firm control.

Again, Thank You for all who have been understanding and supportive. If anyone has any experience with these "John Wayne type trainers - rough and tough and don't take no s**t from anyone" I would like to hear about it. Thanks.

Donna


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry this all happened.

I have never had a dog bite anyone so I really do not have anything useful about what types of training will be best for him. 

I am curious as to how it goes for you and him. 

I would suggest reading a few books while in the process of training with him, gives you a bigger knowledge base to go with when deciding to take or reject advice. The Dog Listener by Jan Fennel is good. I guess the more information you have the better you will be at determining whether what is going on is what is needed for your dog.

I understand you are between a rock and a hard place. Without serious training, another incident might be devastating to you and your dog. 

Good luck.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Deuce'sMom said:


> She has asked that for now he sleep in his kennel every night with the door closed. That isn't a problem for him - he spent at least 1/2 the night in there anyway and he regularly relaxes in his kennel so this was not a punishment. She has a reputation as a "boot camp" type trainer so hopefully this will help us. She has a reputation for being extremely rough - so we'll see.


I'm glad to see that you are taking steps to improve Deuce's behavior and that you have enlisted the help of professional. Did he used to sleep on the bed or furniture?

While I think a "boot camp" type if situation may be what he needs if it is done right. I just want you to remember that this is your dog and if something doesn't feel right, it probably isn't. Don't let this "rough" trainer do something you aren't comfortable with just because you think it is the only way. I do think that a dog with aggression or that has bitten needs a very structured "boot camp" type environment where you are controlling everything but I don't think you need to be rough on the dog (thinking harsh corrections) in order to do it. Dogs respond to fair leadership. ETA: I am not bashing the trainer because obviously I don't know what she is going to do but that is the impression I got when you mentioned she has a reputation for being "rough".

I hope everything goes well and am looking forward to your update after your training session.


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

I mentioned in it my post, but my post was long .... Deuce has never slept on a bed nor is he allowed on any furniture. As I said, this requirement of the trainer's that he sleep in his kennel will not exhibit any greater control over him because he already slept there at least 1/2 the night and likes it in there. 

I would appreciate people's comments on the following which was also in my previous post: 

I spoke with one trainer who is used to training labs but has had great success with e collars. He made a comment that just infuriated me. He said he would not take my dog on as *"once they have tasted blood......that is a big problem..*.." GIVE ME A BREAK. He is a dog, not a shark. Has anyone ever heard someone say that about a dog??????

............... as well as anyone's comments about experiences with a "John Wayne Type" trainer.....

Thanks all


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, I have heard it. It is a myth like any other myth, like, "it will turn on you" etc.

Once the dog has bitten someone, you do KNOW something about your dog. You KNOW that his bite threshold is not that high. Most dogs will do many things prior to biting and biting is a last resort. They will run away, they will bark, they will growl, they will snap, they will yawn, they will get behind you, they will totally shut down and submit rather than bite. But you cannot count on any of this. Never again can you say that you did not realize your dog would ever...

Because you KNOW that your dog, if provoked and given the opportunity, will bite. It has nothing to do with "once they have tasted blood." 

Can you get better control of your dog, and learn to read his body language better, and get a good understanding what type of aggression you are dealing with? Certainly, all done with training and leadership and management. 

I think you are better off without the lab trainer. He does not feel competent to deal with your dog. Good, move on. There is NO point in getting worked up about some stranger's ideas about dogs.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am sorry for the stress you are going through. I have a Great Dane with the same issues. He came to us having already bit several people but we thought the family had caused the issue. Nine long years and trainers, medication never really helped. He is just older now and slower to react to anything.

(Long story)
Max bit my son the first day we got him, while he was petting him. Then a few months later my friend was petty him and he turned around, with no warning or growl, and latched on to her arm. She had mild puncture wounds and luckily it all worked out. After that, it was just damage control. We learned his pattern of attack and haven't had an incident since his first year outside of the home.

Max, back in his younger years, has dragged me across the street almost dragging me in front of a moving car barking at people! It was those stupid shoes walking in water that did me in. Now if I step in a puddle I dry them in the grass quickly.


My advice: Don't give up, just keep trying to find a behaviorist/trainer to help your dog. Be aware of your surroundings. I found with Max, if there was someone walking by that I would turn and walk us the other way. Still it is hard to prepare for people approaching. Get a better lead and some good traction shoes while training. Good luck!


----------

